# 3 across in an Xterra?



## tracymom1 (May 7, 2008)

Hi mamas,
Just wanted to see if any of you have had experience with putting 3 carseats across in a Nissan Exterra? (I think that's how you spell it







)
We just found out we are expecting #3 and are trying to decide what to do about the vehicle situation. We would have to beg some family members for money if we need to buy a new car so we would rather try to fit appropriate car seats into the vehicle we already have (and is paid off and in great condition).

I am looking at the Sunshine Kids Radiant. Any other suggestions? Are there any other seats that are smaller but safe? I am going to measure the backseat when DH gets home.
Thanks!


----------



## sk8boarder15 (Jan 12, 2010)

My friend has 2 carseats and a booster in her x-terra! None of hers are rear facing though, so I'm not sure how much space there is front to back.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

We just got a new radian after a car accident and I am pretty sure I could fit three in a row in our prius. Quite narrow. I don't know how it would be if you were rr'ing but we were able to do the rf'ing okay, even though the shell is huge.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Is your second child still RF?
The Radian is the narrowest convertible, but it doesn't install well RF in all cars. Maybe someone here will know how it works with the Xterra. The Coccoro is another (super cute!) narrow convertible that is much shorter than the Radian. They're on sale at various online stores for $150 or so. They fit newborns very well! But, because they have a shorter shell, your new one will outgrow it before being big enough for a booster. I'm thinking Coccoro for the new baby, maybe the Radian for DD if you can get a good RF install, and another narrow seat for DS (I assume he's FF?) like the Evenflo Maestro.

The Radians make great FF seats, but it's not as economical to buy a $250 seat that will just be used FF. If it doesn't work well in your car, try a Complete Air for RF DD ($150-200 depending on the model). They are also quite narrow, and often easier to install RF than the Radians.


----------



## hram (Mar 11, 2008)

We had an xterra and the back seats are small! With two carseats we couldnt even fit another person in the middle. But i would say it woudl be worth trying out a few seats and see if they fit.

We had our xterra and traded it in for a pathfinder with a third row when we found out we were expeciting #3. But I feel ya, its hard to give up that paid off car


----------



## lilangelmelanie (Jun 2, 2010)

we are having the same exact issue! we have an xterra and are expecting #3 and the truck will be paid off next month


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

The backseat of my xterra is so small. We only have one kid but when we carpool, there is very little space between two carseats when they are both outboard. I recently picked up my friend's baby for a quick ride so I left DD's marathon in the middle where it always is and I thought I would never get the other seat in beside it! Trying to get my arm between them to install them was a PITA!


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Well, don't get too worried yet. Here's a thread on successful 3 across installs. Obviously, you'll need different seats than this person got in her Xterra, but I bet you might have luck with 2 Radians and a Coccoro. Puzzle it RF/FF/RF or FF/RF/FF (if your second child is already FF). Spending $700 on new seats is much better than $20000 on a new car!


----------

